# Anyone got an email address for Hymer in Germany?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, I am trying to trace a part for my '04 S740. An FM/AM aerial with associated amplifier. Hymer UK refer me to Mercedes, Mercedes refer me to Hymer etc etc. 

I was wondering if anyone has an email address for Hymer HQ in Germany? I’ve looked everywhere on their website and documentation that came with van and can find nothing.

Dick


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Dick,

Try

[email protected]

That is the e mail address for the service dept at Bad Waldsee and they speak English.

PS note spelling of center*

Good luck

David*


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Contact details in the attached image (the site uses flash and the page disappears as soon as the mouse moves off it).

I have spoken to them in the past - excellent English on their part.

Philip


----------

